# 300 gallon planted *Updated pics*



## just_relaxed (Apr 7, 2007)

enjoy


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

That is a bad as$ tank .


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

Yea definately agree! nice


----------



## just_relaxed (Apr 7, 2007)

thx








couple more


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Very Nice setup...Do the pygos and gibbus get along? How long have they been together


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

yeah very nice tank set up man looks amazing, but you have a gibbus in with carbie? do you ever have any problems? i know its a big tank and all but they dont fight at all i mean my reds even fight sometimes. you would think the carbie would gang up on him. just wondering how things are in ur tank.
wally


----------



## just_relaxed (Apr 7, 2007)

one more of Gibbus

Had a Rhom and Reds together in the past, it worked for 2 years till I had to end the hobby. This mix is going good for now.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i love the drift wood style


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

its a nice BIG tank but you could do alot more with it as far as plants go


----------



## VEGA (Feb 23, 2007)

Amazing tank man


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

very sweet man.... very sweet! what are the dimensions on a 300g?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

possibly died and went to piranha keeper heaven, serra pygo cohab working huge tank awesome looking driftwood live plants, that is my dream tank but piraya and rhom would be my choice


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Very cool tank man, and great cohab, how long have they been together?


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I remember a TFH Magazine article in the late 80's where a Japanese Ichtheologist named Hiroshi Izuma covered the breeding of S. gibbus with pictures an all but I think back then they thought a gold Spilo was a gibbus. I had luck for a while with a rhombeus that was a little smaller than 4 redbellies. It would even join in on feeding frenzies but would always "shank" them from behind on occasion.


----------



## rrodgers4 (Feb 20, 2007)

very nice, but agree with post#9. DIY lights. Big tank, through a shop light from Lowe's for ten $, and two bulbs
@ 4500K and 6500K, you have 80 more watts, for $20. works well.


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Very nice looking tank and cohab..








How long have they been together?


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

very nice....


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

wicked tank man


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow that si a sweet looking tank man congrats bro


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

that is pretty cool. Hope it works out for ya.

So whos the boss in the tank? Who eats first? Do they keep there distance most of the time, or do they go to the same part of the tank?


----------



## Thalion (Apr 21, 2005)

This is by far the BEST looking piranha tank I ever saw... An inspiration and long term goal mate!

Congrats!!!


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

nice 300gal...
whats the dementions on it... (sorry if this has already been asked, haha, i didnt see it)

all the best
jones


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

wow impressive tank buddy


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

i'm simply impressed....


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

massiveaggression.ca said:


> nice 300gal...
> whats the dementions on it... (sorry if this has already been asked, haha, i didnt see it)
> 
> all the best
> jones


do it jones, add a serra 2 ur 300 lol


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

Looks great. That is one impressive tank. Very big, naturally decorated, but still with lots of open swimming space.


----------



## delegat (Mar 22, 2007)

awesome tank, man!!!


----------



## Bsixxx (Aug 31, 2006)

amazing tank


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Great tank !!

How do the feedings go ?? 
Any territory issues ? Do you think you'll eventually get some ?
And I'm also curious about the dimensions of that tank !!

Keep it up !


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

great deco in your tank

sweet!!!


----------



## just_relaxed (Apr 7, 2007)

more pics


----------



## just_relaxed (Apr 7, 2007)

and some more









The mix is still going ok. There have been some small fights and nips but nothing more than with a non mix Pygo tank i think. There are many pics of badly beat up and eaten Pygo fish here with no mix, just not enough space probably. So far there seems to be no stress level in the tank. I dont plan to add more Cariba now because im afraid it will screw the mix and stress level all up. I do think that the mix would'nt stand a chance without the plants and bogwood. They just have enough space and spots for there own for now. If the Gibbus decides he wants to be "home alone" in the future i will end the mix and they go in seperate tanks. Not trying to prove here anything with the mix, just enjoying my hobby. For now im just enjoying this tank setup







hoping for the best.

The dimensions of the tank are 8,5 ft x 2,5 ft x 2 ft


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Beautiful.... How long has that lobster/cray been in there? How long do you expect him to be?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

just_relaxed said:


> one more of Gibbus
> 
> Had a Rhom and Reds together in the past, it worked for 2 years till I had to end the hobby. This mix is going good for now.


Wow the Gibbus Looks very similar to my G. Spilo and I'm trying to notice the difference as I type this reply? Doesn't look much different.


----------



## just_relaxed (Apr 7, 2007)

this is an older but better pic of him, will post a recent one if i can take a clear one.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Beautifull!!!!


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

WOW nuff said!


----------



## tern017 (Jun 8, 2007)

That is definately the ultimate p-tank setup







Beautiful


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

what more can be siad but very very nice


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

Awesome tank community.
Envy.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I know this is an old thread but I just came across it..how did it end?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

x2


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

X3


----------



## Bradabolics (Oct 27, 2007)

x4 and thats a bad ass tank...my dream!!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

X4 update please


----------

